# Les Immeubles Charlevoix



## helen (Sep 15, 2009)

I would be interested in any information or experience anyone has had with Les Immeubles Charlevoix.  The link for this company is http://www.imcha.com/  I am interested in renting an apartment in Quebec during the summer instead of staying in a hotel.  There are not many timeshares in Quebec and those that I have seen listed are not near Quebec City.  The company seems to have a lot of apartments to rent; however, I am interested in knowing how reputable they are.


----------



## Ironwood (Sep 17, 2009)

Helen....have you searched the Quebec threads on Trip Advisor.  There may be something there of help.  Beautiful region...we hope to get back there before too long.

http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowForum-g155025-i50-Quebec.html

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N5VYVhqVwq8


----------



## helen (Sep 17, 2009)

Les Immeubles Charlevoix is a real estate company that rents apartments for tourists (short term stays).   You are right.  Quebec is a beautiful province.  I will searching the tripadvisor.com forum.  Thanks for the idea.


----------



## WestCoastJ (Oct 13, 2009)

Try vrbo.com and search for Quebec.  We use this website for rentals in California - it's very good.


----------

